# Expired FMM Tourist Permit



## Mary6868 (May 24, 2016)

Im writing of behalf of my son who’s been backpacking around Mexico for the last year. A long story short, his tourist permit (FMM) has expired by almost 5 months. Basically he became horrendously sick and ended up in a hospital for awhile and couldn't travel at the point of expiration, and has only just recently got back on his feet (literally) – he knows that he should have sorted this out sooner. He wants to leave Mexico at this point to resolve his immigration status. He plans to travel to Tapachula and head across the Guatemalan border for a few days, he also plans to reenter mexico before flying home to England a week later. I was wondering if anyone can recommend the best and cheapest solution? I’ve read a lot online, and there doesn’t really seem to be any standard answer - which makes it all more worrying and uncertain. Has anyone got any recent experience of the type of fine he’s going to be facing for this? Would it make any difference if he had lost is visa? Are they likely to check their system? He entered via Mexico City. Would it be best for him to visit immigration in Mexico City airport, Tapachula airport, or deal with immigration at the border or in the town of Tapachula? Or could he just leave on a bus and reenter a few days later with a clean FMM? or will he have to pay a fine on the way back into mexico? If anyone could help or has experience recently at that border, I’d really appreciate it. Sorry for so many questions, we're just a little bit worried about it all. Thank you, Mary.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mary6868 said:


> Im writing of behalf of my son who’s been backpacking around Mexico for the last year. A long story short, his tourist permit (FMM) has expired by almost 5 months. Basically he became horrendously sick and ended up in a hospital for awhile and couldn't travel at the point of expiration, and has only just recently got back on his feet (literally) – he knows that he should have sorted this out sooner. He wants to leave Mexico at this point to resolve his immigration status. He plans to travel to Tapachula and head across the Guatemalan border for a few days, he also plans to reenter mexico before flying home to England a week later. I was wondering if anyone can recommend the best and cheapest solution? I’ve read a lot online, and there doesn’t really seem to be any standard answer - which makes it all more worrying and uncertain. Has anyone got any recent experience of the type of fine he’s going to be facing for this? Would it make any difference if he had lost is visa? Are they likely to check their system? He entered via Mexico City. Would it be best for him to visit immigration in Mexico City airport, Tapachula airport, or deal with immigration at the border or in the town of Tapachula? Or could he just leave on a bus and reenter a few days later with a clean FMM? or will he have to pay a fine on the way back into mexico? If anyone could help or has experience recently at that border, I’d really appreciate it. Sorry for so many questions, we're just a little bit worried about it all. Thank you, Mary.


At one point - many years ago - I was in a similar situation. I was working in a latin country and an immigration lawyer had my passport in his vault while he worked to get me legit. I employed perhaps 50-100 people - so I served a purpose. A friend came to visit from the States and I went to the lawyer and asked for my passport so we could travel. The lawyer resisted - because whatever visa was in the passport had LONG since expired. When I got to the airport immigration was really, really upset with me. They stamped my passport 'DEPORTADO - EXCESO PERMANENCIA'. I got on the plane and went on vacation to Cozumel for a week. I came back 'in-country' on a tourist visa. I went to immigration and tried to clean things up. They were BEYOND annoyed at me and gave me something like 24 (maybe 48) hours to get out and stay out. So I left with my pick-up and drove to the nearest border. There was a bridge over a dried up river between the two countries. I got out of the country without incident but the next country said - 'No way - if they don't want you neither do we'. What is a person to do ? I played dumb - walked out of the office - got in the pickup - smiled at the soldiers as I drove under their barrier. I got about 5-10 kms and there was a squad of soldiers with riffles pointed at my windshield. Went to a hut and spoke to an officer in the capital. Somehow I talked him into giving me enough time to get out of his country through another border (yet another country). There were TANKS in the streets of the capital as I drove through. 

We sometimes do CRAZY things when we are young. I'd advise your son to return to the US from Guatemala (but that is just what I would do).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On planes or buses, he is likely to be asked to show his INM document when an inspection occurs.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

At 4 different airports i have recently traveled through ( PVR--GDL--MEX--MID ) all had a sign stating if you did not have an FMM a fine of $46 USD would be imposed ( about double the original FMM cost ).
If I were in your sons predicament I would take a shuttle from San Cristobal to Antigua Guatemala for a couple days and just tell the border guard it was stolen and buy a new , and don't worry mama..........


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> At 4 different airports i have recently traveled through ( PVR--GDL--MEX--MID ) all had a sign stating if you did not have an FMM a fine of $46 USD would be imposed ( about double the original FMM cost ).
> If I were in your sons predicament I would take a shuttle from San Cristobal to Antigua Guatemala for a couple days and just tell the border guard it was stolen and buy a new , and don't worry mama..........


I would think what happens to his passport on the way OUT of Mexico which may make a difference. But I have no idea.

Edit : Antigua Guatemala has an airport ? Gosh - the world is growing up.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> If I were in your sons predicament I would take a shuttle from San Cristobal to Antigua Guatemala for a couple days and just tell the border guard it was stolen and buy a new , and don't worry mama..........


You would be surprised how the phrase _Lo perdí_ works. Sometimes yes, sometime no. Plus, "I'm going to the border to get a new one."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have never been asked for any visa on the roads in CHiapas, and never asked to show my passport although I always have it.They are not too concerned about foreigners going to Guatemala, a bunch of hippies do that all the time, sometime they have problems coming back but somehow they come in again.
This Japanese hippy type in San Cristobal was funny, he told me the police in Mexico searched him and robbed him several times so now he hides his money in different place so they do not take it all, meanwhile he told me that in Guatemala they ask for a fee..he thought that was more civilized.. He has travelled all over Latin America and told me the police is the worst in Mexico.Last time he was robbed by the police was in Baja..

I would leave from Guatemala as well, take one of these cheap flights from a discount airlines and fly Guatemala city Mexico London or whatever..Check Volaris or Vivaaerobus . What is the point going back into Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

INM [Mexican Immigration] will extend FMM 180 day tourist cards at any of their offices with proof a tourist is too sick to travel for a fee, I think about $400 pesos, until the tourist can travel out of the country right away when you ask them to. No waiting.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

chuck, why did you write this "Edit : Antigua Guatemala has an airport ? Gosh - the world is growing up."


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> INM [Mexican Immigration] will extend FMM 180 day tourist cards at any of their offices with proof a tourist is too sick to travel for a fee, I think about $400 pesos, until the tourist can travel out of the country.


And they provide this 'ability' after the fact ? For example - you have a 180 day 'visa' and you approach them 300 days later ? How does that work ?

Excuse me - but this whole scenario reminds me some of that US marine that passed into Mexico via Laredo with several arms claiming that he never intended to enter Mexico. 

Perhaps I am just too skeptical.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> On planes or buses, he is likely to be asked to show his INM document when an inspection occurs.


 Planes, always; buses maybe; but I haven't been checked for an FMM when driving/riding in a private vehicle for years, at least northbound to Nogales or TJ.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> chuck, why did you write this "Edit : Antigua Guatemala has an airport ? Gosh - the world is growing up."


DOES Antigua Guatemala have an airport ? When I lived in Guatemala I once flew into Tikal from Guatemala City. Getting there was no big deal (there were no roads). Coming back - the twin engine plane landed and as the pilot turned the plane around for take-off (after a few passes to chase the wild-life from the runway) he tossed out an empty beer can out his window.

Antigua was even more 'laid-back'.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

chuck846 said:


> DOES Antigua Guatemala have an airport ? When I lived in Guatemala I once flew into Tikal from Guatemala City. Getting there was no big deal (there were no roads). Coming back - the twin engine plane landed and as the pilot turned the plane around for take-off (after a few passes to chase the wild-life from the runway) he tossed out an empty beer can out his window.
> 
> Antigua was even more 'laid-back'.


What year did you fly into Tikal from GUA?
I never said Antigua had an airport ...........


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> What year did you fly into Tikal from GUA?
> I never said Antigua had an airport ...........


I have always been terrible with years... it would have been around 1978-1980. (Much to my chagrin (?) I missed the disco craze).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Like some other posters, when I've entered Guatemala by land from Mexico, I don't remember having to do anything with Mexican immigration on the way out. Then I flew back to Mexico City from Guatemala City, and was given a new FMM. That was several years ago, because now I don't take the land route, since it's so much easier, faster, safer and about the same cost to fly from Mexico City to Guatemala City as to take the bus.

The problem with your son claiming to have lost the FMM is that they will have a record in the system of his entrance into Mexico more than 180 days prior. If he lies and says he "lost" it, and they figure it out, he'll probably get into more trouble than just telling the truth. However if he leaves by land, he may not have to say anything. I guess the problem could come when he re-enters Mexico if a detail oriented border official notes the stamps in his passport indicating the date he first entered Mexico and the date he entered Guatemala and does the math...


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

His permit is expired for 5 months. So just cross into Guatemala, don't even bother with telling INM. Stay for a night, then turn around and go get another. They say you have to turn in your FMM when you leave, but I know a lot of people who don't turn them in. They come back and get another without any problem at all.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

last time I left Mexico by land to go to Guatemala was via the river.We were told to get out passport stamped out the day before and not to leave the zone and check back in when we go tback.. We were told by immigration to make sure not to go to Palenque before checking back in..


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just came back from Palenque. The bus ride there was checked by immigration but I was never asked to produce anything. They ignored me and walked right past. The same with my dad, and it is obvious we are foreigners. Palenque to San Cristobal no immigration checkpoint or nothing. 

You are getting your passport stamped. Mine has never been stamped. I don't worry about it anymore as I am a resident card holder.

I see this post is referencing a person from England, but if a person used a Passport Card it would be impossible to get a stamp, therefore .......

I still say it is of no importance to INM. As far as they know this guy left the country more than 5 months ago. The only people who I saw get papers checked were from China, but not Americans or Europeans.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am speaking of the road from the river..at Escudo Jaguar near Bonampak to Palenque where there are retenes and several of them I have never been checked in the last 10 years between Palenque and San Cristobal.I have been stuck on that road a few times especially around Ocosingo but never checked.
As a rule they do not bother white foreigners as they are looking for poor central Americans but once in a while they do, it is the luck of the draw.
The route San Cristobal Palenque is a major tourist road and they usually do not check white folks around there.


----------

